# استراحة الحصن > منتدى الصور >  "" صـور زوجـات ملـوك و امـراء ورؤساء العرب‏ ""

## شمعة امل

*زوجات ملوك وأمراء* 


*نبدأ بزوجة الملك السعودي : حصه بنت طراد الشعلان ,* 


** 




*الشيخة سبيكة ابراهيم حرم ملك مملكة البحرين* 










 




*هذه صورة الشيخة موزة زوجة الأمير القطري....* 




 







*وهذه زوجة الرئيس التونســــــــي.........أنــااااااااااااااااااقـــ**ـــة* 









 





*وهذه صورة الأردنية الأميرة هيا زوجة حاكم دبي.......* 

** 








*وهذه زوجة الرئيس الســـوداني......* 






 








*زوجة الرئيس الليبي..........* 







 






*وهذه زوجة الملكـ المغربي......* 






 











*السيدة ختو حرم الرئيس الموريتاني* 


 


*وهذه صورة الملكة رانيا زوجة الملكـ* *الأردني...........*  


 


*صورة زوجة الرئيس السوري.........ولا كأنها* *سوريــــــــــــــه* 


** 






*زوجة الرئيس التركي*  






 




السيدة أعظم السادات فراحي، زوجة الرئيس الإيراني أحمدي نجاد

----------


## تاج النساء

كلهم بعرفهم بس الاخيرة جديدة علي بالخمار مشكورة
موضوع جميل

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Wink:

----------


## منى محمد محمود

> *زوجات ملوك وأمراء* 
> 
> 
> *نبدأ بزوجة الملك السعودي : حصه بنت طراد الشعلان ,* 
> 
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
> ...


ملكتنا احلى ملكه بالدنيا

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

موضوع مميز 


 :SnipeR (37):

----------


## احساس المطر

[align=center]موضوع بجنن يسلمو[/align]

----------


## رنيم

يسلموو كتير

----------


## محمد العزام

احلى وحدة زوجة الرئيس الليبي 

مشكورة ميرفا موضوع حلو

----------


## سلاف

يسلمو دياتك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

:SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):  :SnipeR (48):

----------


## anoucha

صورة زوجة الرئيس السوري.........ولا كأنها سوريــــــــــــــه




اسمها اسماء :4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## محمد العزام

> صورة زوجة الرئيس السوري.........ولا كأنها سوريــــــــــــــه
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اسمها اسماء


 

اه هي مش من سورية 
هي شامية  :SnipeR (59):  :SnipeR (59): 


لعاد كيف بدك اياها تكون انوشة

----------


## anoucha

> اه هي مش من سورية 
> هي شامية 
> 
> 
> لعاد كيف بدك اياها تكون انوشة


ما بيهمني المهم اسمها اسماء ان شاء الله بتكون هندية هههههههههه

----------

